# Motorhome/Coach carpark Disneyland Paris



## ShinyFiat

i dont want to sound like a Norman (sorry any Normans) but is the carpark at Disney safe enough? for overnighting for couple of nights, we have 2 young girls and were thinking of going over easter hols.
many thanks all


----------



## telboy1

Hi we stayed Dec 27th to Jan 1st.There are lots of motorhomes and we felt perfectly safe at all times. You will have a great time, we have an annual pass that includes free parking. If you go for a few days it is the cheapest option. When you get to the pay booths check out the prices to see which works out best for you
Dawn


----------



## windyspark

Stayed there twice. When we stayed there must have been approx 200 motorhomes, felt very safe,
that was last August it was 13 euros a night which include use of the shower block.
Perfect location for the park right at the entrance, 
have a great time


----------



## windyspark

Stayed there twice. When we stayed there must have been approx 200 motorhomes, felt very safe,
that was last August it was 13 euros a night which include use of the shower block.
Perfect location for the park right at the entrance, 
have a great time


----------



## jacknjill

hi, disneyland car park is huge with plenty of other motorhomes for company, even moreso at easter. when you get to the disney area follow the signs for disney village you will pay for parking at the paybooth for 1 night, further nights can be paid for in disney itself. enjoy
peter.


----------



## Dooney

I was under the impression that the shower block was for coach drivers only, am I wrong?


----------



## telboy1

Dooney said:


> I was under the impression that the shower block was for coach drivers only, am I wrong?


Its signed for coach drivers but our son used it as well as a lot of other people
Dawn


----------



## finyar

I have used Disney car parks 4 or 5 times without issue.

Security drive around the vans every hour or so but beware it can be noisy at night as they have a road sweeper working to clean the car parks during the night.

On the Shower blocks, anyone can use them and in fact I would say that they get far more use from campers than buses.

Water and dumping facilities are available in the bus area , just beside the toilet block on the opposite side of the fence, just drive around. I am not sure if the water will be switched on at Easter, it depends on the temp in the region at the time, but you will certainly be able to dump tanks.

At this stage we nearly use Disney car parks as overnights even when we are not using the park and just want secure parking for to visit Paris.

Before you go check out the cost of a hotel stay as the last time we went it was cheaper to book into a hotel for two nights than buy the passes.

Enjoy your trip 
Finyar


----------



## Jean-Luc

There is a post on CCI dated 22/02/2010, the poster confirms what finyar has said about the road sweepers and the showers, the poster also advises not to park near the pedestrian walkways :?


----------



## BillysMum

Great advice. I have been to Euro Disney several times with a coach, never thought of using it as an overnight stay. The showers and wash rooms tend to be a bit smellie in the summer but overall clean and it is in a great location for the park and eating out afterwards if the budget stretches!


----------



## Phillip

Yes, we've overnighted in the Motorhome park a few times now, last time was over the new year period just gone (we bought annual passes back in october, as we intend to visit several times this year - and will be overnighting on each visit - it's totally free with annual passes).

The road sweepers do go through the motorhome park during the night. The first time we stayed it happened about 3 or 4 am. Scared the living p**s out of me 8O I thought a Jumbo jet was coming down or something.

Topping up with drinking water can be an issue if you don't have the right tap connections. You'll need one of those rubber things that pushes over the end of the tap, like the type of thing you wash your hair with in the bath, and the taps are those Presto (or whatever its called) taps that you have to stand and hold :twisted: . I'd recommend filling up before you go.

There are a coupe of Motorhome waste emptying points - in the coach park :roll: ! Took me while to figure out how to get to them from the Motorhome park first time, but it is possible. These were closed though the last time we went (over last new year) I don't know if they were frozen or something. Everyone was emptying there grey water in the large drains that are in the Motorhome park, so no issue really.

There doesn't seem to be any dedicated chemical toilet waste points though. I have yet to find one anyway. I think everyone empties there thetford in the normal toilets (thats what i did anyway, and saw several other people doing the same).

You'll need some good walking legs and plenty of energy too coz the place is HUGE!!

Have a good time.


Phill.


----------



## Mangled

Has anybody been recently as I have just got off the phone to eurodisney and they told me that they had stopped this. They also said that there was a couple of campsites nearby.


----------



## Phillip

Mangled said:


> Has anybody been recently as I have just got off the phone to eurodisney and they told me that they had stopped this. They also said that there was a couple of campsites nearby.


WHAT !! 8O

Surely not! If this is the case then I recon they are going to upset a heck of a lot of people and could loose a lot of business. I may even try to get a refund on my annual passes, as one reason for getting them in the first place was for the free overnight parking.


----------



## telboy1

Hi were there Tuesday night, it was very quiet only 6 vans but no problem staying. The water was switched on but not the toilet empty place. We were surprised how quiet it was. A lot of painting was going on in the parks and a lot of rides were shut down. There was only 1 parade in each park. Finding water over the last few days has been difficult, a lot were switched off.
Dawn


----------



## Comesuntbob

*Caravans allowed?*

Hi,

Interesting that motor homes can stay in the car park. Is this offer open to caravans as well?

many thanks

Bob


----------



## finyar

Hi There, 
Sorry this only applies to Campers, I have stayed on the car park on numerous occassions and I have never spotted a car & caravan unit on it

Regards
Finyar


----------



## tonka

I seem to recall a sign just before you get to the pay stations that show no caravans.. and as comment above.. Never seen one on there..


----------



## brianamelia

*reply*

Could anybody please tell me how far the train station in Disney is from the motorhome car park
Thanks Bri


----------



## tonka

1/2 a k.. ???
There is a moving walkway that takes you in most of the way (when turned on).. Then you pass the station prior to getting to the park itself.

map
(you may need to move the map over a bit to the right  )

Camper parking top of screen, station bottom left,,,


----------



## Waggie

Hi All,
Is there any EHU in the Motorhome park?
If not do they mind the engine running for a while?
also we are heading to Frankfurt after Disney anyone know of any where to stopover about 2 hours away from Disney ?

Cheers
Waggie


----------



## Hezbez

Waggie said:


> Hi All,
> Is there any EHU in the Motorhome park?
> If not do they mind the engine running for a while?
> also we are heading to Frankfurt after Disney anyone know of any where to stopover about 2 hours away from Disney ?
> 
> Cheers
> Waggie


No EHU. No problem with running your engine for a while during daytime though.

There is a lovely ACSI site at Buzancy which is approx 2 hours from Disney and on your route to Frankfurt. It has excellent washing facilities and I used it as a place to catch up on the washing during our recent trip. Very pleasant owners.


----------



## locovan

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/extras/themeparks/disneyland-resort-paris/

Does this offer help its from C&CC


----------



## daithomas123

*euro disney*

Hi this is to let you no that we visited to Euro Disney a fortnight ago and stayed in car park for five nights lots of motorhomes already there. They stopped caravans about 15 years ago. There is no electric hook up there. There is a service point in the main couch park. Toilet and showers are in the pirvillon. Hope you have a good time ,like we did. 
Dave


----------



## NevilleStreet

just done 5 nights in Disney camper parking. 2 days in park and 2 days RER into Paris. Bought annual passes and going back in a month on the way home.

Couple of tips: 

- agree with poster who said park away from the moving walkway. We were a bit close and I slept with ear plugs in

- if you don't have annual pass just write PA on the A4 sheet they give you. I did this after checking other windows and because I was too lazy to go back to the car park entrance to get a new pass once we had bought our Annual Passes (you definitely don't get your day one parking back any more)


Posted from phone. Will update if we find wifi later


----------

